# Cattleya bowringiana splendens



## monocotman (Nov 4, 2018)

Hi,
Growing steadily each year and this year with two leads and spikes. Splendens is supposedly a tetraploid form of the species with larger flower segments. Perhaps some one with more knowledge of this species would care to comment on the photo and whether it is correct?
The flowers seem a bit small to me at about 2.5 inches across although the segments seem quite full,

Regards

David


----------



## RandyT (Nov 9, 2018)

I have not grown 'Splendens' for many years, but yours looks like what I remember it looking like. It can bloom flatter and the petals a bit more "up" making it look more overlapped and it can carry more flowers per spike. It usually was about 2.5" for me.

My 'Splendens' often had a triple sheath. 

The leaves were somewhat broader and thicker than the typical bowringiana and yours looks to have this trait too.

I always thought 'Splendens' was 3n.


----------



## monocotman (Nov 10, 2018)

*Splendens*

Randy,

Thanks for the comments. 
The flowers were only just open when I took the photo.
The flowers have grown and expanded so now look bigger and fuller,

Regards 

David


----------

